# Why is this so difficult?



## nurse1978 (May 21, 2011)

Morning all,
This is my very first post here; my husband and i have been trying to concieve since August 2010. I know this is a relatively short period of time, but i am getting concerned. We have 2 sons, both of whom were concieved withing the first month of trying. My period is 2 days late this month, but i have just had a negative test result this morning  
I dont know if its that my desperation is interupting my flow. I think i am driving my husband crazy too - sex at the moment is all about having a baby and not about the fun any more. Im 33 and he is 40, so i dont want to take any time out from trying due to our ages. 
Any advice? Worth seeing a gp, or wait and see when my period turns up? 
Im sorry this may seem silly, im just so upset this morning. 
Thanks


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

We can all understand your worries, especially if you have conceived so easily in the past. Most Gps won't do any tests until you have been trying for a year at your age. 


How are your cycles? Regular? How many days? Have you tried using ovulation predictor tests to see when you are most fertile? Compare yourself to when you fell pregnant last time - are you the same weight? In good health? 


What about your DH - has his life changed since you had the first two? Does he take long hot baths? Smoke? Take any meds on a regular basis? 


These are just some ideas....


Katie x


----------



## nurse1978 (May 21, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks for replying. A year   Seems such a long time doesnt it? Will have to plod on till August then hopefully my gp will help. 
My period still hasnt arrived, but i feel very crampy so i think its possibly on its way - just been late. keep running to the toilet expecting to see it, then when theres nothing there i get my hopes up! 
Im concerned why its not coming if im not pregnant. Am my own worst enemy and am running through every possible reason in my head.
There have been no health changes with either of us, except we have both aged. I think i am possibly a stone thinner than i was when i fell pregnant with my youngest, but am not underweight. 
Oh, well, we shall play the waiting game. 
Thanks, and good luck to you all too. xxx


----------



## FIFI2222 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Nurse1978

I just saw your post and wanted to let you know that we went to our GP after 6 months and I was 34 at the time. Although he told us he couldn't refer us to the hospital until a year of trying he did do some initial tests. And whilst this didn't show anything up it did make me feel better and like we had a plan...even if that plan was to go away for 6 months for more trying! So it may be worth going to your GP. He did a semen test on my DH as well as bloods after we had tried for 6 months.

Good luck - we are 14 months down the line now and still trying and I agree it feels like a long time!

J


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been thinking about this and have two things to post. First of all, does your gp know when you started ttc e.g. Were you getting the pill on prescription or have you only recently had a coil or implant removed? If they do not know you may decide to go for tests a little earlier than a year and say you've been trying for a year. I'm not saying it's the right thing to do but it could be an option, especially as the tests and referrals for investigations take weeks to months. That said you do want to give yourself as much time as possible on your own to get a bfp. 

My second thing is that my gp said she would do the investigations she can at 9 months as we have known fertility issues- am guessing that would take about four weeks to organise and then get the results which would only leave us 8 weeks until we had hit the 12 month deadline for referral. 

By the way, are you aware that most pcts won't pay for anything other than investigations when it's not your first child? 

Good luck x


----------

